# 722k record to external hard drive?



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

Is it possible to setup a recording directly to the external hard drive with a VIP722k? In the timer setup menu, "ext" is listed as an option although it doesn't appear to be functional for a USB EHD, which leads me to think its for a VCR, etc. I've been too pre-occupied this past year to keep up and thought at one time I had recorded directly to EHD but perhaps I am mistaken. It would be a useful feature if enabled.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No.
That feature support Archos PVP devices.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> No.
> That feature support Archos PVP devices.


Is that the same as a "Pocket Dish"?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, [for J6P ]; professional name is PVP: Personal Video Player, manufactured by Archos.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

rtk said:


> ...In the timer setup menu, "ext" is listed as an option although it doesn't appear to be functional for a USB EHD, which leads me to think its for a VCR, etc. ...


The "ext" does not appear as the 4th option unless in Menu under preferences you enable the ERD (External Recording Device.) As you suggest, this is a VCR or DVD recorder or such.

On my 722*k* the choice "ext" does not even appear on the timer setup window as I have not enabled erd under preferences.


----------

